# Adepticon 2009 Best Hybrid Army (Pic Heavy)



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies and Gents.

A few of you have seen photos of parts of this army as it was coming together, but never before has the entire thing been shown.

It is a 4000 point team tournament army made of 4 armys of 1000 points each. Two of the armies are slannesh chaos, and 2 are sisters of battle. The fluff is that this is Alicia Dominica's force during the Age of Apostasy. Some of her sisters have fallen to Goge Vandires terrible ways, while the rest have remained pure. The Sisters were painted and converted by yours truly, while the chaos was done by my friend and team mate.

The amount of time that went into this was immense, and winning Best Hybrid Army as a culmination of that was with out a doubt my best Warhammer moment.

I would be happy to answer any questions about the army.










The Fallen Side









The Pure Side









One of the Chaos Sorcerers









The other Sorcerer (Quote of the day from our opponent: "I can see her cleavage from across the table")









Mina Leor, the cannoness (And a cool shot of my favorite Chaos Champion)









Some Seraphim, and a nice shot of one of the repressors:









Another good Repressor Pic:









Thanks for lookin folks!

(I will turn those pictures around the right way in a bit)


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow awesome, more closeups please.


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

yea more please. there are the light in the rhino isn't it?


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, All the Rhinos and Repressors (SoB transports) have LEDs in them. The chaos ones are red, and the Sisters ones are a whitish.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a fat portion of seckz there dude, nice one for winning! +rep


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

did i see a female version off cypher that alone deserves rep man


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I turned the photos the right way up. Ill put some more on here when I can.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That is just brilliant! Very impressive work, from the general concept, to the modeling, to the painting and the over all execution. Heck even the fluff sounds rather interesting!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

This one is going into my favorites! This army is full of amazing ideas!!!!!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

love the female cypher


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i am impressed i really like this army


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I have shown probably 5 different sister players over the past several weeks and they have new inspiration to complete their armies lol!

This is truly one of the best armies I have seen!

Chaosftw


----------

